# mettere sotto torchio



## sevillista

¿Podría por favor alguien decirme que significa esta expresión exactamente? Tengo una idea aproximada, pero me gustaría confirmarla. Por si es necesario, la frase está en el siguiente contexto:

Quando gli hanno ammazzato la moglie, la polizia ha scatenato l´inferno, mettevano sotto torchio anche i poveracci che avevano rubato una mela.

¿Tener enfilado?
¿Tener controlado?
Supongo que debe haber una expresión mejor en mi idioma, pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre. Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Ponían a sudar la gota gorda incluso a...
(acosaban, molestaban, incordiaban)


----------



## Azucenas

sevillista said:


> ¿Podría por favor alguien decirme que significa esta expresión exactamente? Tengo una idea aproximada, pero me gustaría confirmarla. Por si es necesario, la frase está en el siguiente contexto:
> 
> Quando gli hanno ammazzato la moglie, la polizia ha scatenato l´inferno, mettevano sotto torchio anche i poveracci che avevano rubato una mela.
> 
> ¿Tener enfilado?
> ¿Tener controlado?
> Supongo que debe haber una expresión mejor en mi idioma, pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre. Gracias.


 
Hola.
Yo no conozco la respuesta pero sé que no significa "tener controlado". 
_Lo hanno messo sotto torchio_ significa que le han hecho muchas preguntas, en una manera asfixiante. ¿Me explico?


----------



## gatogab

El _torchio _es la _prensa_  en castellano, por lo que_  uno messo sotto torchio_ significa que lo han presionado mucho.


----------



## Neuromante

Bajo presión


----------



## honeyheart

Azucenas said:


> _Lo hanno messo sotto torchio_ significa que le han hecho muchas preguntas, en una manera asfixiante.


De acuerdo con esta explicación, yo lo traduciría como "someter a (un) interrogatorio" (pudiendo agregársele algún adjetivo como "duro" o "severo").


----------



## gatogab

Quando la polizia mette sotto torchio qualcuno, non si limita agli interrogatori duri e severi, bensì, utillizza tutti i mezzi a sua disposizione, como lo sono le intercettazioni ambientali, pedinamenti, filmati, ricerca di tracce del DNA e cose del genere.


----------



## 0scar

"...apretaban hasta a los ladrones de gallinas"


----------



## sevillista

¿Podéis poner otros ejemplos en los que se use esa expresión? A mí se me ocurre, por ejemplo:

Il mio capo mi ha messo sotto torchio

en el sentido de que está pendiente de lo que hago, no me deja pasar una, me tiene muy controlada (por eso puse la expresión al principio), mientras que a mis compañeros los deja más a su aire, ¿estaría bien?

¿Quien más "mette sotto torchio" a otra persona?


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> ¿Quién más "mette sotto torchio" a otra persona?


Quien la _'presiona'._


----------



## Neuromante

"Presionar" no. Insisto en que es "meter bajo presión"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> "Presionar" no. Insisto en que es "meter bajo presión"


 


> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *presionar *
> 
> 
> tr. Oprimir,ejercer presión sobre un objeto:
> presione el algodón hasta que deje de sangrar.
> *Ejercer presión o coacción sobre alguien:*
> *le presionaron para que declarase a favor del acusado.*


----------



## Neuromante

Le torturaron para que declarase contra el acusado.


Queda claro que NO es lo mismo ¿Verdad?  Se trata de buscar la traducción de una expresión: "Mettere sotto torchio" no de decir cosas que "más o menos" Y si nos atenemos al contexto de la frase no puede ser "presionar". Por algo se piden los contextos, para no dar una simple respuesta de diccionario, que no solo puede estar mal si no que seguramente el forero con la duda ya habrá consultado.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Le torturaron para que declarase contra el acusado.
> 
> 
> Queda claro que NO es lo mismo ¿Verdad? Se trata de buscar la traducción de una expresión: "Mettere sotto torchio" no de decir cosas que "más o menos" Y si nos atenemos al contexto de la frase no puede ser "presionar". Por algo se piden los contextos, para no dar una simple respuesta de diccionario, que no solo puede estar mal si no que seguramente el forero con la duda ya habrá consultado.


 
Va bene.


----------



## sevillista

Perdonad que insista, ¿se os ocurre otro contexto donde se pueda utilizar la frase?

Neuromante ha puesto un ejemplo en español, ¿sería "l´hanno messo sotto torchio affinché testimoniasse contro l´accusato"? Sarebbe così in italiano?

Sigue siendo un contexto relacionado con la policía, ¿no se puede utilizar con otros sujetos?

Grazie mille.


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Perdonad que insista, ¿se os ocurre otro contexto donde se pueda utilizar la frase?


 
¿Nos puedes poner un ejemplo?


----------



## MOMO2

sevillista said:


> Perdonad que insista, ¿se os ocurre otro contexto donde se pueda utilizar la frase?
> 
> Neuromante ha puesto un ejemplo en español, ¿sería "l´hanno messo sotto torchio affinché testimoniasse contro l´accusato"? Sarebbe così in italiano?
> 
> Sigue siendo un contexto relacionado con la policía, ¿no se puede utilizar con otros sujetos?
> 
> Grazie mille.


 
Ciao. Secondo me "*presionar*" va bene (ho osservato attentamente il suo significato). 
La tua frase invece sarebbe più normale così: _Hanno insistito perché tstimoniasse contro l'indagato_.

Per due motivi.
*Motivo a*: si mette sotto torchio una persona affinché dica qualcosa che ancora non sappiamo. Se parliamo di "accusato" significa che già sappiamo (tutti) che ha commesso i fatti per i quali era stato indagato.
*Motivo b*: Se ancora non sanno abbastanza sulla persona che reputano essere il malfattore, non possono chiamarlo "accusato" ma bensì "indagato".


----------



## ursu-lab

La policía "mette sotto torchio" a una persona para interrogarle cuando insiste con mucha dureza y tenacidad para que suelte todo lo que sabe. Hasta que no hable no lo deja "respirar", digamos. 

No se trata de tortura (bueno, en teoría no porque hoy en día se considera ilegal) pero su origen sí que deriva del uso de la tortura. Si la policia te "mette sotto torchio" podría significar que te va a interrogar durante horas y horas, hasta agotar tus fuerzas mentales y llevándote a contradecir tus declaraciones para luego encontrar pruebas para acusarte.
El "torchio" era un instrumento de tortura de la Inquisición, parecido al "torchio mistico" de esta foto:

http://www.parrocchie.it/cagliari/Spiritosanto_suplanu/immagini/tormis.jpg

Creo que, a pesar de su significado original, "presionar" puede considerarse una buena traducción en la actualidad, para expresar el sentido de insistencia, que es lo único que ha quedado.


----------



## sevillista

Ursu-lab, ¿me podrías decir por favor otra persona (o colectivo) QUE NO SEA LA POLICIA que "mette sotto torchio" a alguien?


----------



## ursu-lab

Cualquier persona que quiera que sueltes información y que confieses algo: los padres, por ejemplo, sin ir más lejos. Si desaparece dinero en casa y tus padres están convencidos que lo has robado tú. Si tú dices que no has sido, tus padres insisten y "ti mettono sotto torchio" hasta que no confieses la verdad.

Es "presionar" pero sólo en un contexto de "presionar para inducir a confesar algo".


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Ursu-lab, ¿me podrías decir por favor otra persona (o colectivo) QUE NO SEA LA POLICIA que "mette sotto torchio" a alguien?


 
La moglie al marito fedigrafo.
O al contrario.


----------



## sevillista

OK, gracias, creo que ya lo he entendido. Pensaba que habría una expresión equivalente en español, pero veo que no, que hay que explicarlo con una frase más larga.

Grazie a tutti per l´aiuto.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Acorralar a alguien" o "machacar", entre otros significados, ¿no pueden dar la misma idea de "mettere sotto torchio qualcuno"?
Machacar se utiliza bastante con el matiz de insistencia, ¿no?
Acorralar en cambio te da la idea de cerrar a alguien en un corral, dejándolo sin posibilidad de escapatoria. Como estar atrapado y atado al torchio sin tener la posibilidad de liberarte.


----------



## honeyheart

A mí me hizo pensar en "atosigar" y "hostigar":

*atosigar*
1. tr. Fatigar u oprimir a alguien, dándole mucha prisa para que haga algo.

*hostigar*
3. tr. Incitar con insistencia a alguien para que haga algo.

(Definiciones del DRAE.)

Habría que agregar a continuación que lo que pretenden que haga la persona, en este caso, es que confiese.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que Honey ha encontrado la solución:
*Hostigar*


Atosigar se usa en otros contextos, por ejemplo cuando la gente incordia a un cantante por la calle o los niños empiezan una revolución para que los lleves al cine tres horas antes de que empiece la función. No es algo premeditado que busque un determinado fin.


----------



## gatogab

"El hombre fue *hostigado* toda la noche por la policía, hasta que logró su confesión."
¿Podría ser el título de una noticia, en un diario?


----------



## Neuromante

Claro que puede ser, pero de todos modos "eso" no es la frase de la duda. En la frase *de la duda*, cuadra perfectamente y mantiene todo el significado


----------



## sportplus

gatogab said:


> La moglie al marito fedìfrago.
> O al contrario.




In una situazione nella quale si vuole estorcere una verità , una confessione o una semplice frase compromettente a qualcuno , si usa l'espressione mettere sotto torchio.


----------



## gatogab

sportplus said:


> In una situazione nella quale si vuole estorcere una verità , una confessione o una semplice frase compromettente a qualcuno , si usa l'espressione mettere sotto torchio.


 
*fedigrafo*
Si no hubiese sido por ti, quizás si nos dabamos cuenta de mi '_metida de pata'._

Gracias y bienvenid@


----------



## sportplus

gatogab said:


> *fedigrafo*
> Si no hubiese sido por ti, quizás si nos dabamos cuenta de mi '_metida de pata'._
> 
> Gracias y bienvenid@



Gracias por la bienvenida !

Metida de pata dicho por un gato suena muy bien de verdad


----------

